# Atlas drill press #1080 needs a new chuck?



## dalegregg (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm attempting to restore this Atlas drill press #1080 floor model, that I inherited from my father-in-law.  It seems to work now, but it doesn't have a chuck.  And, it may need more than just the chuck ... I'm attaching a photo of where the chuck would go.  What am I missing?  I don't know how a chuck would attach to the solid spindle at the bottom.  Can I ask for some help from someone who is familiar with these machines?  Thank you.


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 30, 2019)

The end of the spindle has a Jacobs #33 taper which is standard on most American-made DP's of this vintage.
The knurled ring above is used to apply downward pressure should one wish to remove the chuck and attaching a router bit holder, etc.
Sears used to sell several spindle adaptors for these.


----------



## dalegregg (Nov 30, 2019)

Thank you for your reply.  Does a new chuck simply fit over that metal cylinder below the knurled ring?  Perhaps attach by a set screw?  Or, is that cylinder PART of a new chuck?


----------



## Choiliefan (Nov 30, 2019)

It's a press fit.  The Jacobs taper is self holding.
You can find chucks with the threaded locking collar buit-in which aids in snugging it up just right.

I just look at a bunch of chucks marked as #33 on ebay and find many of them are actually for threaded spindles.
When searching, make sure you get one stamped 33 TAPER.


----------



## dalegregg (Nov 30, 2019)

thanks!  your info should get me drilling!


----------

